# Official Chicago Bulls vs. LA Lakers



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 6-4

Lakers are 8-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lakers stats of interest

Lakers are 6-2 at home. 

101.5 pts a game and allow 98.5 

Lakers shoot .458% and .349(73-209)

They allow .426% and .307% in threes.

The Lakers are out rebounded by 1.3 a game. 

Kobe Bryant 31.0
Andrew Bynum 20.3
Ron Artest 11.7

Andrew Bynum leads the team in rebounding with 11.80 a game and 1.78 blocks. He is also shooting 59%. That too is leading the team.

Lamar Odom leads the team in assists with 5.3 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest. 

Chicago is 2-3 on the road. 

90.4 pts a game and allow 91.8

They shoot .429% and .294%(35-119) in threes 

They out rebound their opponents by 1.3 a game

Luol Deng 17.4
John Salmons 13.6
Derrick Rose 13.4
Joakim Noah 12.1

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.4 a game and in blocks with 2 a game. 

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.5 a game. 

John Salmons is shooting 34% and 30% in threes
Kirk Hinrich is shooting 35% and 26% in threes
Jannero Pargo is shooting 40% and 39% in threes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow night! Should be fun!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls stats of interest.
> 
> Chicago is 2-3 on the road.
> 
> ...



I don't think tonight is the night the Bulls increase their scoring average to be over that of their opponents. 

But I would like to see the guards all go over 30% on three point shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we are to beat LA it could be now. Gasol is not 100%, its early in the season as well. 

And if our guards will hit their shots. lol

I look forward to watching Noah and Bynum go head to head. 

I dont look for us to win.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys/gals can say that I am optimistic, or it is just wishful thinking on my part but I think we have a shot at winning this game. Salmon/Deng have been pretty good on the perimeter defensively. Fisher doesn't create his own offense well enough for Rose to worry about except being on him. I think it is going to be a competitive game. It may just be that I am going to the game, so I want us to win.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We're not going to outscore the Lakers who has 4 capable scorers in Kobe, Bynum, Odom and Artest (
EDIT: Gasol Back?). So, defense should be our main thing.

I expect to see Deng and Salmons taking turns in guarding Kobe. I think Deng is a better defensive matchup and should be on Kobe most of the time, especially early in the game to make it tougher for Kobe to get into rhythm. Kobe is quicker and way more athletic than Deng, but not the same as he used to be; I think Deng with his length and effort is able to do something defensively. Salmons on the other hand doesn't really have any advantage over Kobe on defense.

We don't have the muscle to hang with Bynum; but, I like our chance. Noah, Miller and Gibson have been playing solid interior D so far relying on quickness, extra effort, and smarts. It's not going to be easy for Bynum. Kobe is going to get his points regardless. But Bynum give them easy buckets and we want to limit that if we want to have a chance to win.

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Phil had some words on the Circus trip:





> "They've already made their circus trip successful because this is one of the hardest things they've had to accomplish, to get out of the blocks and win a game here," Jackson said on WMVP's "Waddle and Silvy Show" on Wednesday morning.
> 
> "We have the Grammy road trip, last year we had the Ice Skating International road trip. With Staples, you've got a lot of things that come into the building, so it's a big issue here in L.A. One thing about the Grammys, it smells better than the circus."


So Phil, are you saying the folks at the UC don't clean up well after the circus?

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=338006&src=150


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Go Bulls! :usa:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I missed the last two games. I am here for this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Wow. Looks like the Peja of old tonight. He played well for the Hornets in TNT's first game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

looks like TNT is making them wait. Good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see a couple more fans here.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose rocking a sleeve.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Rose rocking a sleeve.


I noticed that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 0-3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cant let Gasol get in that close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gasol 4 Bulls 0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice jumper by Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On an ally-opp to Bynum, Noah fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

omy Gasol in transition with the finger roll

Salmons hits a three


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

9 - 9 tied. It won't last.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons dunks on the break 9-9 tie


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Three offensive rebounds in a row by LA, Gasol scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose jumpers are coming up short so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long jumper by Noah! 11-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

alley oop from Rose to Noah for the dunk in transition.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses again. 0-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-13 tie. Bulls shooting .353% Lakers 42%. Bulls being out rebounded by 8 so far! 13-5. 

Gasol 10, Noah 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Odom fouls Salmons.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a 3, Miller with the put back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

air ball by Salmons and he was wide open.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bynum scores in close. Lakers up 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller scores from the baseline


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bynum fouls Noah. 

21-19 Lakers

Bulls 41%. Lakers 53%. 

Lakers have 6 turnovers! 

Gasol 10, Salmons 7. 

Rose 0-5, 1 assist, one steal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Salmons was mugged! No call


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah fouled on the dunk attempt. Foul on Gasol

FTA misses both shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest to Odom for the easy 2. Lakers up 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah for the offensive interence.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah doin work


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls went scoreless last 3 minutes. Cant win on the road doing that. 

Lakers 25-19.

Bulls 38%. Lakers 50%. 

Lakers 16-9 rebounding advantage. 

Gibson has been a no show so far.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose has gotta hit some shots if we're gonna stay in it.

Noah looks awesome out there, against a monster front line. I am impressed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses in close


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

There we go Rose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

superdave said:


> Rose has gotta hit some shots if we're gonna stay in it.
> 
> Noah looks awesome out there, against a monster front line. I am impressed.


Noah continues to impress


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose finally scored


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller banks it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses, Gibson rebounds, and gets the ball stolen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper. Bulls down 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Farmar with the hook foul on the break.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lol @ Noah getting all hyped from that Gibson oop


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Gibson for the alley oop dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives and barely misses the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:09 29-27 Lakers

Bulls 43% Lakers have cooled down to 45%. 

Bulls closing the gap in rebounding. Down two 15-17. 

Noah and Gibson both have 5 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant scores.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

All of the Laker PGs are horrible, Rose and Hinrich should be lighting them up today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses from the baseline


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down eight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah blocks Artest


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons seems to have shook off the rust


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, scores and is fouled.

Bynum fouls

FTA good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest hits a wide open 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with a drive and misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:30 40-33 Lakers

Salmons 13, Gasol 12. 

Rose is trying to be more aggressive, but he is 1-8. 

Glad to see Salmons hitting early!

Deng has two pts on just 3 shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with his first rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fisher for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fisher steals and scores with a lay up. Lakers up 12...


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

45 - 33 Lakers.

OH SNAP!!!! It's over with now....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller is fouled on the shot attempt

FTA made both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper. Bulls down 8


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Down to a 10 pt. lead for the Lakers (47 - 37). I have no optimism.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is blocked by Bynum


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the 3. Bulls down 9


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons is keeping us in this


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hit the jumper! Bulls down by 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah rebounds, Gasol blocks his shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drives through the team and misses another lay up!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rose has looked very aggressive out there and but it seems like there is a lid on the rim for him. He should not be to down on what hes doing tonight because hes beating the defense to the rim, its just not going in right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of the first half. 

53-42 Lakers. 

Rose is 2-11

Deng and Gibson both are 1-5. 

Salmons has 18.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose can get anywhere he wants on the court tonight, but dang... as someone else said there seems to be a lid on the rim.

Deng was a no-show first half. Bleh.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

It's a massacre, like I knew it would be. 

Wow, are the Lakers hitting 90% of their free throws?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rose is passing the eye test but damn his shot is still flat and I cant believe those layups just rimed out.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It is games like this where we could use our human pogo stick Tyrus Thomas to help pester their big men from the weak side.

The Lakers are a much better defensive team than their numbers on the year show... maybe it is just because Gasol is back... or because our offense is terrible.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we would be tied if rose made all those layupssss


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

what Derrick really needs right now is to get a call or two and make his way to the free throw line... help him find his stroke, and reward him for getting to the rim


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> what Derrick really needs right now is to get a call or two and make his way to the free throw line... help him find his stroke, and reward him for getting to the rim


I agree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We gotta rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noahs shot goes in and out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers up 15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh God! Noah no!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng is a statue out there.

Btw, it must be nice to be paid 10M and not be able to dribble with your left hand. :wtf:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice reverse layup by Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah rebounds and scores! Fouled

FTA no good. Bulls down 17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally! Rose takes it in for a strong lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater! Rose waking up?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats the Rose I miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah blocks Gasol

Rose to Deng for two in transition! Bulls 8 straight


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG ROSE BACK TO BACK BASKETS!! :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose barely misses a reverse lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Odom for 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose getting into a rhythm. FINALLY!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Odom again for 3. Geesh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives, gets fouled

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich and Miller both miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers up by 19


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fta nade both

JJ is in, Might as well play him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Salmons has disappeared in the 2nd half after his 18 1st half points. Kobe's working on a triple-double. Hope he gets it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper 77-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, miller rebounds and banks it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Has Salmons shot the ball in the second half?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Miller down low, Gasol fouls him. 

FTA both good. Lakers up by 15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo is now in


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

You'd think we'd go to Pargo earlier since we've been struggling from the outside


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is just 3-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pargo and Salmons have both managed to shoot ridiculous airballs in this game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3. 84-67 Lakers

Salmons 18, Rose, and Miller 14. 

Noah 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, and two blocks. 

Bulls 42%

Bulls are being out rebounded by 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

With Gasol on the Lakers and playing, the Lakers are a top 2 team in the league.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we are nowhere near physical enough to hang with this team


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers up by 24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller is fouled down low

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a 3.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we have to play our best game to hang with the Lakers... isn't happening tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Noah for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah for the jumper Bulls down 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is still playing hard. Bulls down 22


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose has hit his last 7 shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strong move by JJ in close for 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo for two. Bulls down 20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo to JJ for the alley oop dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo bricks a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ gets fouled on the lay up attempt

FTA makes both


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose did not touch the ball enough in the second half. With him feeling it, the team should've been looking for him every possession.

James Johnson does need to lose weight. His arms have no definition and they actually wobble quite a bit. As athletic he is right now, losing some of that fat would speed him up a little more and probably would make him useful off the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses a three. Game over

108-93 Lakers


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blah. Missed a chunk of the 3rd quarter and bits of the 2nd, which may have been for the best.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose at one time was 1-9. He finished 9-20. 

Rose had 20
Salmons 18
Miller 15
Noah 12. 

Noah also had 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, and 2 blocks. 

Artest did a good job on the Bulls leading scorer, Deng. He was 3-11 for 6 pts.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

Didn't Salmons have 18 pts in the first half? What happened in the 2nd?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rose was great in the 2nd. He looks much closer to the Rose we saw last year.

The Lakers was just too much for us with Gasol back. I like what the Bulls did on defense; we managed to slow down Kobe and Bynum like I said earlier in this thread. Slowing both of them was actually the key thing. But, Gasol returned and the rest of the Lakers were shooting lights out. There is really not much we can do in that kind of situation. The full-team Lakers is just nightmare for any team in the league. But, again, I like the fact that we're able to slow down their 2 best players (prior to Gasol's return) and let the other players beat us instead. Not many teams have Lakers depth.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Meh. I thought we had a chance to win this coming in, but that was before Gasol was supposed to come back. As it turns out that prediction seemed reasonable, as Gasol was the key deciding factor here (namely, his points in the paint). Without Gasol, the Lakers are a pretty run of the mill playoff team (much like the Bulls). They're just such a different team when Gasol is there in the triangle, much more dominant.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Without Gasol, the Lakers are a pretty run of the mill playoff team (much like the Bulls).


What are you smoking?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> What are you smoking?


Well let me define what I mean by run of the mill playoff team:

- 41-50 wins
- 2nd round and out
- Great in one or two areas, but holes in others

IMO, the Lakers without Gasol fit this description. No way they are a true contender without him (true contender meaning actual shot to win the title). 

Let's not forget, this is basically what the Lakers were before they traded for Gasol. He's just that important to their success.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Still got love for 'em...*



Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


Not facing the Nuggets on Saturday they won't.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Still got love for 'em...*



taco_daddy said:


> Not facing the Nuggets on Saturday they won't.


The bulls are the second half of a back to back for them. If ever we were going to beat them in Denver, its tomorrow night.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Still got love for 'em...*



The Krakken said:


> The bulls are the second half of a back to back for them. If ever we were going to beat them in Denver, its tomorrow night.


They're playing the Clippers. They'll obliterate them. The only hopeful news out of this back to back is the Nuggets have to travel to L.A. to play. Maybe they'll be worn down from the traveling.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well let me define what I mean by run of the mill playoff team:
> 
> - 41-50 wins
> - 2nd round and out
> ...


Hmm I will agree that without Pau they are not a sure lock to play for the title but the west is not as strong as it was a couple of years ago and to say that without Pau the Lakers are the Bulls is just not correct. Who's our Kobe? lol. 

The Lakers without Pau would still be better than a majority of teams out west.


----------

